# Sixers want to bring back Joe Smith..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> But King has said he wants to re-sign Joe Smith, who would use up a decent chunk of that exception. The 76ers will get well under the cap next summer, when Webber's salary expires.


LINK

He provided good veteran leadership last season, and was dependable. Problem with having him is that Cheeks leaned to much on him giving him a large chunk of the minutes from the front court.

Do you guys feel that this is a good move? And how much do you think he'll end up costing the Sixers if they do sign him?


----------



## Slizeezyc (Feb 22, 2006)

It depends. I would think he would be in that 3.7-4 million range...

As the roster stands now I wouldn't be crazy about it since they just drafted two PFs (trading for one, trading for Hill), and already have Shav. I understand why they would do it since Cheeks likes him, Smith likes Philly and all that...But would I be crazy about it, no. It would defeat the purpose of bringing in new blood at the 4.

If they are planning some sort of trade still and were just building up assets in order to acquire someone, then I assume there won't be as much depth and it could be alright. If you are thinking of getting a Yi or Noah by trading someone like Carney, Smith, and Hill or whatever then sure it makes sense if it leaves less depth at PF. You would have a rookie and Shavlik Randolph, so Joe Smith would be a nice back up.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

You know the one thing I do like right now is that there's open competition as of right now. They're going to let these youngsters go after it, so this should be a fun summer and fall to watch leading into the season.

The thing with Joe Smith I wonder is if he'd want to come back. I know he likes it in Philly, but at this point in his career would he want to play for a contender? He's a consummate teammate, can hit the elbow jumper consistently, solid rebounder, and hustle guy.. I would think he'd be targeted by some of the better teams. Now if that happens would he decide to come back to his current situation?

I like Joe Smith a lot, I have ever since he went to Milwaukee. It's just a shame that he was a #1 pick, he'll never live up to that billing.. but he's a very solid player. I'm kinda hoping one of the young guys can step up and fill his role, but I don't think he makes sense for the Sixers right now. I guess his veteran leadership, and hard working attitude wouldn't be a bad thing.. who knows.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Im not a Joe Smith fan, but im not against keeping him either as long as we can keep it under 3.5 a year. I know he probably would demand more on the open market especially considering his last 6 weeks of the season. We'll see how it goes


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I like Joe as a vet leader on this team. 20 minutes per night is good for him IMO. Jason Smith should get the rest of the minutes. As long as the Sixers don't do something stupid like say we're in win now mode and try to go out and give him too big a deal. Even if they said would you mind taking a one year deal worth 4 mill, I'd do offer it to him. So to not interfere with potentially getting Elton Brand.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Elton seems like a Philly guy anyway


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I think you meant a "Billy King" guy, he's from duke for god sakes


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Looks like the Rockets are interested in Joe Smith..



> Joe Smith, whom the Rockets are expected to pursue, had a surprising turnaround when shipped to the 76ers last season. He averaged 9.2 points and 6.7 rebounds in 25.1 minutes per game after Denver sent him to Philadelphia in the Allen Iverson deal.


LINK

I knew that Joe Smith played well after the trade, but I didn't know his numbers were that good.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Nets have also been reported to have some interest in him


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

He's always a good addition to any team, but he's going to get alot of attention from other teams. Philadelphia doesn't need to overpay him. The Rockets are a better destination for him.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

With the semi-interest in Smith, i'd like to work a sign and trade. Yo, Matthew, think the Pistons would be interested in him, after Webber left and all.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> With the semi-interest in Smith, i'd like to work a sign and trade. Yo, Matthew, think the Pistons would be interested in him, after Webber left and all.


Why would a team work a sign and trade, when anyone can sign him with the mid-level exception?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The Bulls have a weekend free-agent visit confirmed with Chris Mihm and are trying to persuade Joe Smith to follow.





> The 76ers have vowed to retain the 6-foot-10-inch Smith, who averaged 8.5 points and 23.1 minutes in 65 games with them and the Nuggets last season.
> 
> Paxson contacted Smith directly when the free-agent recruiting period opened at 11:01 p.m. Saturday, hoping to sell the Bulls' no-nonsense philosophy to a well-regarded team player.
> 
> The Bulls likely would offer Smith the full midlevel exception. Mihm, who missed all of last season following ankle surgery, wouldn't receive as high an offer from the Bulls.


LINK

If they'll pay him the whole MLE, let him go Billy.. let him go.


----------



## Slizeezyc (Feb 22, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> Why would a team work a sign and trade, when anyone can sign him with the mid-level exception?


Just let him have this one, it's not worth the migraine.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The Bulls were pleased that Smith flew in from Phoenix to meet with the coaching staff and Paxson at the Berto Center. The 12-year NBA veteran averaged 8.5 points and 6.2 rebounds in 65 games with the Nuggets and 76ers last season and is one of their main targets in free agency.
> 
> Sixers general manager Billy King has said publicly that re-signing the 6-foot-10-inch forward is a priority, and Smith, who played at Maryland, has a comfort level in the East.
> 
> But the Bulls, who likely would have to spend most or all of the midlevel salary cap exception of roughly $5.5 million to sign Smith, sold their vision and opportunity to win during a lunch with Smith, Paxson and coach Scott Skiles.


LINK


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> LINK



I hope Smith chooses the Bulls and they go ahead and sign him. I want to use the minutes Joe will get if we resign him and let some of the younger guys gain some experience.


----------

